# Solved: bathroom outlets don't work anymore!



## Nutech12 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi, my 3 washroom electrical outlets don't seen to work anymore. One bathroom has the red and black buttons on it, the other 2 do not.

Each used to work, but now do not!

I checked the circuit breakers in the , all are on.

What can I do to try an fix this?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

The GFIC receptacle that has the red and black buttons should have the buttons labeled 'Test' and 'Reset'. Push both buttons, but the 'Reset' button should remain in, which activates not only that one receptacle but all the other receptacles downstream that are protected by this GFIC receptacle.


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

I may add to the information above (by Koot) only that if the RESET does not stay closed (when you push it in it should NOT pop back out) you may need to check the breaker box for a tripped breaker.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

electricity & water do not mix & are extremely dangerous
you really need to call in a qualified electrician to work in a bathroom/washroom where there is the slightest possibilty of the outlets coming into contact with any water at all


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Reset buttons on Ground Fault Circuit Interrupters (GFCI) plugs are designed to allow the simple user to reset the plugs;hence the reason they are readily accessible on the front of the receptacle. GFCI are fairly sensitive as they work off of resistance, whereas the usual breaker works off of amperage. Thus, the plugs many time will trip when there is an electrical storm or any number of causes. So for safety, it's kind of good to see them "trip"; which means they are working.

During my dad's tenure, one of the most common house calls he had was plugs on the outside and/or bathroom not working. While he would instruct them on how to reset them, most wanted him to come out and look. So, they would pay for a Master Electrician to come out and push a reset button.  Now that kitchens have them, a lot of kitchen plugs probably stop working once in a while.

I usually reset my GF plugs on my house about once a year for some reason. Now, if they are having to be reset constantly (once a week; once a month) then there is something wrong. Before you focus on the receptacle (or even breaker) being the cause, check the circuit (all the plugs/switches fed by that circuit breaker) to see if there is something plugged in that might cause a ground fault. In a few cases, I have seen old lamps wreak havoc on a ground fault. 

But DVK01's advice is very sound. Especially if you have kids at home or will have kids using the bathrooms, I would assure the ground fault plugs are working properly by using the Test/Reset buttons on the front. If they are not working properly or something does not seem right, then I would have a qualified electrician change them out. Also, a service call to a qualified electrician is usually worth the money, as you can have them change out some old lights, check out some circuits, test ground faults and such while they are there.

Also, for about $10.00 or so you can purchase a ground fault plug tester at Home Depot (or your local hardware store). It will tell you if the ground fault plug is working properly. When I moved into my brand new house (wired by a supposedly licensed electrician) I found two ground fault plugs not wired properly. 


It might not be a bad idea also to find some videos and basic books to teach members of the household about why mixing water/electricity is so dangerous; and why one should used caution when using electricity. I got lit up by 480VAC when I was in my 20's, and that is all it took for me to learn. It is not to be feared, but respected.


----------



## Nutech12 (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Koot for solving this for me!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

kbaasit said:


> Thanks Koot for solving this for me!


You bet! :up: Your note of 'thanks' is appreciated.


----------

